# Grimx133 reaches 3,000 posts!



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

In one posts time anyway! :grin:

Well done and thanks for all of your help. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratz!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It was an accident, I tell yah!

Thanks eh.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Grimx133, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Way to go, nice accomplishment.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well done..congrats*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Grimx133


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks again all. Or "kiitos" as one of my grandmother's would of said. Odd, moved to Canada when she was 17 and never learned to speak english in the next 50 or so years
that she was still living.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratz!

What does "Kiitos" mean?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

"Thanks", in finn.


----------

